# I love this site



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I just want to say thanks to all the moderators. Mike cy marty fred kevin (a couple others I dont know their name) and the owner of the site for what they do to keep this site great. I have had so many helpful people help me out. Got a pm today from a member giving me good advice. Its so good how we can all help each other out. Ya sometimes we go off the rails a bit but hey that will happen. We cant all agree about everything. That would make life boring. Thanks everybody for what you contribute. Its alot of help. Im so happy to be a member of Haytalk. Mark.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I'll second that. It sure is nice for the small time operators / part-timers like myself to be able to come to a forum such as this and learn from the guys who do it for a living.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Stupid me forgot to mention zach and jim. They deserve the most credit. Without them this wouldnt even exist. Thanks zach and jim


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yup, if there's one thing I learned about hay: its a LOCAL business. What works in Minneapolis might not work in St Paul!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

ontario hay man said:


> forgot to mention zach and jim. They deserve the most credit. Without them this wouldnt even exist. Thanks zach and jim


Yes, without our founders, we would not have this wonderful sandbox to play in. I also enjoy this site very much Ontario....and it has been tremendously enlightening to see how things are done across our country. It is kind of like reading the Wall Street Journal everyday in print form.....you pick it up a half dozen times a day just to see if you missed anything....and to "skim thru" just one more time before retiring. It is hard to explain to someone what a tractor and a patch of dirt can do to ones soul....and I am thankful for that feeling.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Well said mike  what are jim and zach up to? They are never on here anymore.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Jim is continuing with his work and is looking into some opportunities with agricultural videos....and Zac finished school not long ago and I am not sure what he is doing presently....Jim said that when they sold haytalk that it would allow Zac to pay off all of his student loans....and some extra so that is a big deal within itself. I did not know Zac like I did Jim.....he is a really good guy. Jim spent alot of time and effort developing haytalk and I think he just needed to take a little sabbatical away....and he may even miss it some and is just not quite ready to come back as just a member...yet.

Regards, Mike


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I gotta agree with everybody....it's a great place. Learned a lot, & still learnin'. Help anybody else when I can, just (tryin' to "pay it forward") like others have helped me.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Outside of what I already knew from working for a hay farmer as a teenager, which is a decent amount, I have to admit, I learned almost everything here. 
The experienced guys here are so giving of their knowledge.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

ontario hay man said:


> I just want to say thanks to all the moderators.


Me too!

Thanks, guys!

Ralph


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

The best Ag website I have found. Got lots of good information regarding my last equipment purchase. Sometimes there is some good natured ribbing which is fun, but on some of the sites if you mention you own a particular brand of equipment they act like you should be burned at the stake. Most common sense people on this site everybody from huge commercial growers to small hobby farms. Special thanks to the people who founded the site and to our moderators.


----------



## Bags (Nov 17, 2013)

I've been a member here on Haytalk only a short while, and I'd like to thank the everyone who keeps it up and running. And a "Thank You" to all the members here that make our site top notch.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

This is a very well run forum. It is nice to read other member's ideas and experiences. It is nice to log on and not have to sift through drama.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I'll second/third/fourth whatever, all that has been said here. My passion is making hay for sale and my livestock, and really enjoy talking with others who have the same passion. I have learned that there are umpteen different ways to reach the same end, and am better for knowing all the people on here. Haytalk has officially become the first site I check in the morning and last before bed. Loads of great people on here and I figure you all as friends. Thanks guys and keep up the great superb work! This


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yep i have learned alot while here alot that i wouldn't have learned anywhere else. Interesting to learn about how others do things in different parts of the world.

One of the most helpful fourms i have found. Another thing is everyone gets along even with a few friendly scuffles but at the end of the day everyones still friends almost like a family


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

cornshucker said:


> The best Ag website I have found. Most common sense people on this site everybody from huge commercial growers to small hobby farms.


To me, that is what is most amazing about this site. A small time weekend warrior like myself can ask a question and get it answered by a professional who farms 3000 acres for a living.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I haven't seen Ontario Hay Man on here in sometime.


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

I agree - great site with lots of information and helpful members. Great user interface too. I lurked around here for a while before signing up.

I grew up on a small farm and working on hay and vegetable farms, and now that I've got my own little horse farm it's been a lot of fun - and work - getting back into it. After something like 25 years, I'm excited to be making hay again. I have my coffee in the morning, look out at the hay field, and quietly chant, "grow, grow, grow..."


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Teslan I was just about to ask the same thing...


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Teslan said:


> I haven't seen Ontario Hay Man on here in sometime.





deadmoose said:


> Teslan I was just about to ask the same thing...


Give him another day or two and we will send out a search party.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Anybody got their passport?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

barnrope said:


> Anybody got their passport?


Yep.

Have several UK stamps and a French Stamp, no Canadian stamp yet though.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I think he was trying to quit smoking....maybe it killed him


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

He's been missing since April 9th!  He's got a pretty good lead on the search party!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Teslan said:


> I haven't seen Ontario Hay Man on here in sometime.


Yep.....after his tirade on Americans in the boiler room back in late winter he has not been around very often.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I also should add that most of us on here arent color blind when it comes to what we farm with and most disccussion is about farming which both are hard to find on other ag sites. Lot of technical detailed specific informative information


----------

